# Calgary, Alberta



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to host a causal meetup in Calgary NW.

All you have to do is show up and hang out. You don't need to talk or participate if you don't want to. I only ask that you be respectful of everyone.

You can leave at any moment if you feel uncomfortable, but you're welcome to stay and observe in silence.

Of course, anyone from Alberta is invited if you're able to make it. I don't have a set date or time yet.

Please post here if you are interested in getting together with other Social Anxiety sufferers. We're all here to help each other.

Thanks.


----------



## Jets4Life (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm from Calgary. I live off 4th St NW near 64 Ave NW


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Thats one of the dream places I always wish I was at: the physics and math departments at the University of Alberta do something really close to what I want to do. Too bad I didn't get in. Could always try and transfer, but I guess I been transferring around enough, its time to actually stick to the school I am in and make some progress. So oh well.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jets4Life said:


> I'm from Calgary. I live off 4th St NW near 64 Ave NW


Hey Jets4Life,

I'm in Silversprings, perhaps we could get together for coffee and a chat sometime.



causalset said:


> Thats one of the dream places I always wish I was at: the physics and math departments at the University of Alberta do something really close to what I want to do. Too bad I didn't get in. Could always try and transfer, but I guess I been transferring around enough, its time to actually stick to the school I am in and make some progress. So oh well.


Hi Causalset,
Would you also be interested in getting together for coffee sometime? I assume you live in Calgary?
It's really great that you're in school and putting effort into something. Something is better than nothing and of course you can always work towards transferring in the future.


----------



## Jets4Life (Dec 6, 2004)

That would be great.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

TheCanadian1 said:


> Hi Causalset,
> Would you also be interested in getting together for coffee sometime? I assume you live in Calgary?
> It's really great that you're in school and putting effort into something. Something is better than nothing and of course you can always work towards transferring in the future.


Very interesting how my messages get totally misinterpreted. I didn't say I live in Calgary, I said the physics/math departments in Calgary are the ones that would make me WISH I was there. Besides, part of my message actually implies I am NOT there: I mean I was talking about wishing I could transfer, right? So that implies that, whatever school I am going to, is NOT Calgary.

I am not trying to blame you or anything. Rather I am asking a question: namely, why do people misinterpret things I say? I mean it happens to me all the time. There is a very good chance thats the main reason my work doesn't get published AND I get ostracized socially. Nobody ever knows what the heck I am talking about even when I am trying to say something really simple. So do you have any feedback on this regard?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

causalset said:


> Very interesting how my messages get totally misinterpreted. I didn't say I live in Calgary, I said the physics/math departments in Calgary are the ones that would make me WISH I was there. Besides, part of my message actually implies I am NOT there: I mean I was talking about wishing I could transfer, right? So that implies that, whatever school I am going to, is NOT Calgary.
> 
> I am not trying to blame you or anything. Rather I am asking a question: namely, why do people misinterpret things I say? I mean it happens to me all the time. There is a very good chance thats the main reason my work doesn't get published AND I get ostracized socially. Nobody ever knows what the heck I am talking about even when I am trying to say something really simple. So do you have any feedback on this regard?


From my point of view, you were posting in a meetup post for Calgary. So the assumption could be made that you're interested in meeting people IN Calgary. You never specified where you lived, only that you wish you were at UofC or that you could transfer there. For all I know, you are living in Alberta, likely near Calgary and attending a school or college that is not UofC. Sorry for the misinterpretation and I would guess that it was due to a lack of information in your original post, and that you were posting about a general topic in a thread that was specifically for meeting people in Calgary. You also seem to be a bit critical of others and perhaps yourself, and to others that can come off as mean or irritable. I'm not saying that's what you are, but perhaps in your papers you are attacking more than examining both sides (fairly) of whatever argument you are making.

That's just my two cents. I wish you the very best of luck my friend! You'll find your way in life sooner or later! Take care!


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

i also live in calgary how do we get in touch


----------

